# [musique] incrémentation du nombre de lecture sur iPhone



## Gwen (19 Août 2017)

Avant, sur mon iPhone, j'avais la possibilité de choisir si la lecture de morceaux musicaux incrémentait le nombre de lectures dans iTunes sur mon Mac. 

Or, je me suis rendu compte que ce nombre de lectures ne bouge pas du tout quand je joue un titre sur mon iPhone. Et, j'ai beau chercher, impossible de (re)trouver cette option dans les réglages de l'iPhone.

Avez-vous une piste ?


----------



## oeil2d1don (21 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Avant, sur mon iPhone, j'avais la possibilité de choisir si la lecture de morceaux musicaux incrémentait le nombre de lectures dans iTunes sur mon Mac.
> 
> Or, je me suis rendu compte que ce nombre de lectures ne bouge pas du tout quand je joue un titre sur mon iPhone. Et, j'ai beau chercher, impossible de (re)trouver cette option dans les réglages de l'iPhone.
> 
> Avez-vous une piste ?





gwen a dit:


> Avant, sur mon iPhone, j'avais la possibilité de choisir si la lecture de morceaux musicaux incrémentait le nombre de lectures dans iTunes sur mon Mac.
> 
> Or, je me suis rendu compte que ce nombre de lectures ne bouge pas du tout quand je joue un titre sur mon iPhone. Et, j'ai beau chercher, impossible de (re)trouver cette option dans les réglages de l'iPhone.
> 
> Avez-vous une piste ?


Moi aussi, mes playlists sont essentiellement basées sur le nombre de lectures et la date de lecture, mais depuis quelques temps, un morceau sur dix est synchro. Je me souviens du bon temps où lire un morceau sur iPhone ou iPad et voir le nombre de lecture se mettre à jour quasi instantanément sur mon Mac .
Mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution, c'est vraiment déprimant.
Merci pour vos réponses éventuelles.


----------

